# Shoptemp's down.



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

Times out.  I'm located on the east coast of the US, and http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/shoptemp.com confirms it at this time (don't know where they test from physically).

Feel free to remove/lock/whatever this thread once you know.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep it's down here too.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems to be working here.
Though very slow.


----------



## Nick™ (Nov 22, 2010)

It's working again now.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 22, 2010)

Not worth a new thread.  It's already up again.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

Yup, back up here, normal speed.


----------

